# Jackson passed advanced agility!!



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Our little rags-to-riches rescue schnoodle has officially graduated to independent agility runs!!! Finished up his advanced course runs off-lead and now has bragging rights to run the course independently on any course set-up!

The tricky part is going to be for my girlfriend to keep up with barking out the orders in time because he's so fast!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats to Jackson. That is awesome.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Thannnnks! Here's a video of him doing a demo last year when he first started out: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3596645079946&set=vb.1388040039&type=3&theater










he has come such a long way!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats! What does it mean to run the course independently?


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Independent means he runs the course without a leash, and with the handler (in this case my girlfriend) directing the dog on the course or from the sideline.

Also, the independent course runs are more fun because the equipment can be set up in different orders, so the dog can't rely on pattern development (i.e. the A-Frame always comes after the tunnel) because the tunnel may lead to the table or into the weave, etc.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Directing the dog from the sidelines? That takes a huge amount of training and work. Congratulations!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh- I missed that part. Yeah... directing the dog from the sidelines? Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol. I'll get some video when we start up the next session. He's not ready for sideline action yet- but he's getting there! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Are you competing in NADAC? As far as I know, NADAC is the only venue that has a "directing from the sidelines" type class- and it's a very, very high level class. I believe it's called Superstakes. The Elite level "Chances" definitely requires some very good distance work, but I wouldn't call it "sideline handling." I'm really curious to see your video! 

This is what Superstakes looks like:


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

We are working our way up to that caliber!

We are also going to network our way in and start training with a guy outside of Austin that has taken 2 BCs to world championships. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

This is where we are looking to move our agility training to:

About Us


----------

